# Sold watch to "Cash for Gold" for €250...now they say its not gold & want €350 back!



## Very_Worried (8 May 2010)

Hi....

I have a question if any one could help!!

I bought a watch a few weeks ago from a person I know....


I then brought it into one of these cash for gold shops and they carried out all the checks on the watch and told me it is worth 250 euro.... so I sold it to them!!

A week later I received a call from somebody from the company telling me the watch is not gold and that they want their money back....

Can they do this??? I dont think this is my fault if they checked it and told me it was real gold..... the person in the shop should be held responsible.

If any one has any advice on this it would be appreciated!!
Thank You!!


----------



## donee (8 May 2010)

is or do they (the gold buyers) not buy 'sold (bought) as seen' and if so thats their problem, i mean if the guy in the shop had under valued it and gave you too little, would they have rang you to say they had more money for you, I think not!


----------



## Very_Worried (8 May 2010)

i have been 2 citizen advice an they say.... im in the right but they not sure as whether i should give back the money r not .... because they have never dealt with anything like this before.


----------



## donee (8 May 2010)

did they give you any kind of reciept with any T&C's ?


----------



## jhegarty (8 May 2010)

Sounds like they are in the wrong business.


Did you sign any type of contract ?


----------



## Very_Worried (8 May 2010)

I signed like a receipt / invoice but they never gave me a copy.... also when the man rang me... he said they had given me 350 euro when it was only 250 euro.... its seems very odd to me!!!


----------



## ajapale (8 May 2010)

Hi VW,

Is it possible that this is a scam? and that the person who called you does not belong to this "Cash for Gold" shop? Do they have a HQ, registered office or a franchise master?

aj


----------



## Graham_07 (8 May 2010)

I would ask them to send a copy of the receipt you signed  and their Terms & conditions to your solicitor for their consideration.


----------



## Hillsalt (8 May 2010)

Here is a slightly similar story. 

My wife traded in a car around four years ago to a large reputable car dealer and bought a newer car. 

Three weeks later the salesman rang her claiming that the car that she traded in had been in a serious crash before the trade in. He frightened the crap out of her with his fury. He threatened legal action unless she took back the old car and returned her new car. He called her three times in three days. 

She was never in a crash in her life but that's not to say that the car wasn't crashed by the previous owner to her. 

I rang the car salesman and told him to deal wit me as I signed the cheque for the car. I reminded him that he inspected the car on the day of the transaction and made us an offer. We briefly renegotiated the price, shook hands and three days later, my wife was driving her new car. 

I then gave him my solicitors name and address so as to speed up the litigation process and that i would see him in court. 

We never heard from him again.


----------



## mrblues (8 May 2010)

Surely Cash 4 Gold have no comeback in this situation - the onus is on them to inspect the item before purchasing it, which is what they did. They deemed the €250 a fair price and paid for it - end of. If the staff member was not competent enough to value and verify the item then thats not your issue.
As per the above suggestions i'd give them your solicitors details and tell them to knock themselves out with it - can't see how they'd have a leg to stand on.


----------



## kbie (8 May 2010)

If they contact you again tell them you have had advice that the problem is not yours but theirs. Seems strange and scamlike, that they do not even know how much they paid you.

I wonder if they do not pay enough for an item do they contact the client and offer more. I doubt it.


----------



## allthedoyles (9 May 2010)

We offered these guys a gold bracelet which we paid € 200.00  for , - and they offered us € 5.00 in  their local shop.

Because they claimed that the bracelet was only 9ct gold on metal .

We don't know who scammed us here . - 

Was it the original jewellery shop or these guys '' cash for gold  ''


----------



## SparkRite (9 May 2010)

Very_Worried said:


> I signed like a receipt / invoice but they never gave me a copy.... also when the man rang me... he said they had given me 350 euro when it was only 250 euro.... its seems very odd to me!!!



I would just ignore them, they will soon tire of it.

You have done absolutly nothing wrong.


----------



## Very_Worried (9 May 2010)

Thank You Everyone For The Replies

I am going to my solictor in the morning as the man on the phone demanded that the money be back in the shop by tomorrow.... and if he rings I will tell him to deal with my solictor... and see what happens from there!!

Thank you!


----------



## UptheDeise (9 May 2010)

Very Worried, how did they get your phone number? Are you sure it's not one of your friend's friends winding you up?


----------



## Very_Worried (9 May 2010)

no.... i had to give them my name address n phone number!!!

They rang me from a landline that is not my area code


----------



## ajapale (9 May 2010)

This screams scam to me! How to you know the guy you spoke to has anything to do with the shop?


----------



## Padraigb (9 May 2010)

Frankly, I think it is a waste of time and money going to a solicitor. Just ignore them: they have no legal claim on you.


----------



## JamesGG (9 May 2010)

Its like the one the car companies always do when they tell you the car you sold them was clocked and they want more money. 

Well it happened my friends dad and he said well if thats the case why do you now have it advertised for sale with the same miles on it as when I sold it. Never heard back.


----------



## IsleOfMan (10 May 2010)

Are you happy with the provenance of the watch that was sold to you "from a person you know"?  How come you purchased a watch from someone and then sold it a few weeks later for scrap?


----------

